# Rareware´s canceled Goldeneye 007 XBLA remaster has been released to the public!



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

The canceled XBLA Goldeneye 007 remaster has been released to the public!
A dispute over rights issues blocked the HD version from being released in 2008.
An archive of the Xbox Live Arcade HD remake of GoldenEye 007 was released by a user going by the name 'Fyodorovna'
It can be played on modded Xbox 360 consoles or played on a modern PC using the Xbox emulator Xenia.

Update:Seems like people got online multiplayer working.
​


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

interesting.  does this have orange box art?  orange box art (instead of green) is for betas and incomplete games that were acquired on devnet iirc.  I had a few games like that (none anymore).


----------



## Tomobobo (Feb 3, 2021)

Amazing that this made it to the public.  For me it's kinda already one-upped by Perfect Dark XBLA but it is nice to see their work finally released for us old geezers to enjoy.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

I downloaded it.  I might try it, but I don't know if I'll leave it on my system.  all of my xbla are on external, so it should be pretty easy to put the game on there.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2021)

TBH I'm not that overly impressed after playing it for a bit. Controls still suck, and it doesn't necessarily look as amazeballs incredible that it was hyped up to be (even taking into consideration that it's a 13 year old game) IMO, although it's certainly an improvement for sure and running at 60fps makes it feel a billion times better to play.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 3, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> TBH I'm not that overly impressed after playing it for a bit. Controls still suck, and it doesn't necessarily look as amazeballs incredible that it was hyped up to be (even taking into consideration that it's a 13 year old game) IMO, although it's certainly an improvement for sure and running at 60fps makes it feel a billion times better to play.


It's far older than that, did you expect it to look like anything but a N64 game with some higher resolution menus? That's basically what Banjo was.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

kinda looks ugly for a 360 game:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's far older than that, did you expect it to look like anything but a N64 game with some higher resolution menus? That's basically what Banjo was.


...no, Rare's XBLA remaster started development in 2008. I was just expecting something more than just a quick HD texturepack job given that everyone and their grandma was jerking off over how amazing this remaster would've been, and it's basically not remotely that impressive looking.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 3, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ...no, Rare's XBLA remaster started development in 2008. I was just expecting something more than just a quick HD texturepack job given that everyone and their grandma was jerking off over how amazing this remaster would've been, and it's basically not remotely that impressive looking.


It's still the same old game from the 90s with a fresh coat of paint, that's what Banjo was, I don't know why anyone expected this would be any different.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

This release gives me hope that we get to see more canceled rare games out there.
Maybe someday we get the completed but unreleased port of Killer Instinct 2 for the Snes?


----------



## Viri (Feb 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> kinda looks ugly for a 360 game:
> 
> View attachment 244751


My hope is that the source code is included, and it can be ported to PC, and modded to hell.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> This release gives me hope that we get to see more canceled rare games out there.
> Maybe someday we get the completed but unreleased port of Killer Instinct 2 for the Snes?


Ki is one reason I've thought about an Xbox one.  Best fighting series imo.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> My hope is that the source code is included, and it can be ported to PC, and modded to hell.


The link that was taken down I think was just the game, so I dunno.


----------



## Viri (Feb 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> The link that was taken down I think was just the game, so I dunno.


Probably because of piracy concerns.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

Yeah

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It was a jtag rip, not like a normal xbla container.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

Only the game was released.
Maybe someone can hack into the files.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

Possibly, jtag rips are usually what's used for hacks and trainers.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

I've never used Xenia emulator before but all I had to do was download the emulator open the default.xex file from the Goldeneye folder and it worked with no setup and my controller worked too. I only played a few minutes but seemed to work fine. I put it in Launchbox.

Made a terrible image for the game that no one should use.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

You can do the same on the 360.  I just opened file manager in fsd and loaded the default.xex.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> You can do the same on the 360.  I just opened file manager in fsd and loaded the default.xex.



Yeah I also have rgh 360, but just chose PC for whatever reason since I'm already on it.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm not fps lover but I'm still curious about why people like so much this game. It's just another fps game. What so special about it? What does it give you that other fps games like doom, far cry, call of duty and many other fps games don't.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

sergey3000 said:


> I'm not fps lover but I'm still curious about why people like so much this game. It's just another fps game. What so special about it? What does it give you that other fps games like doom, far cry, call of duty and many other fps games don't.



I think it was well done for it's time, but it came out in the 90s. It was the first good fps made for consoles ever made so it was a big deal to a lot of console gamers. If you grew up a PC gamer you might not think it's a big deal.

I mean you could argue the same thing of those other games honestly.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

JustJay said:


> I think it was well done for it's time, but it came out in the 90s. It was the first good fps made for consoles ever made so it was a big deal to a lot of console gamers. If you grew up a PC gamer you might not think it's a big deal.
> 
> I mean you could argue the same thing of those other games honestly.


I was nes clone gamer in the 90s. Also my question wasn't about the past but about today when you have so many graphically impressive fps games. I guess it's because nostalgia.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

sergey3000 said:


> I was nes clone gamer in the 90s. Also my question wasn't about the past but about today when you have so many graphically impressive fps games. I guess it's because nostalgia.



Because graphics don't make the game good never has or will. They're an enhancement, but gameplay and story matter more.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Because graphics don't make the game good never has or will. They're an enhancement, but gameplay and story matter more.


I absolutely agree. But only for 8bit and 16bit area. 3d games from the n64 and ps1 area look so bad that it makes the game not fun for me even if it has good story and good gameplay with exception of mario 64.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 3, 2021)

Folks here bitching about the graphics and controls should try the original on a real N64, _then_ get back to the rest of us 
Seriously, it's a game from the 90's, did you expect fucking Call of Duty or something?


----------



## Darksabre72 (Feb 3, 2021)

Viri said:


> My hope is that the source code is included, and it can be ported to PC, and modded to hell.


well if not maybe when the emulator is more developed then it could be possible for modding


----------



## nemwolf (Feb 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> kinda looks ugly for a 360 game:
> 
> View attachment 244751



it is a Nintendo 64 game originally after all.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Folks here bitching about the graphics and controls should try the original on a real N64, _then_ get back to the rest of us
> Seriously, it's a game from the 90's, did you expect fucking Call of Duty or something?


What is this stupid replay. Just because it's from the 90s I should like it? Even when I was a kid and I was playing on the nes and my friend had ps1 I didn't liked the "3d" graphics on it. I just said my opinion.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 3, 2021)

sergey3000 said:


> What is this stupid replay. Just because it's from the 90s I should like it? Even when I was a kid and I was playing on the nes and my friend had ps1 I didn't liked the "3d" graphics on it. I just said my opinion.


And what is _this_ stupid "replay?" Where did I ever say you should like it? Grow up.


----------



## FanNintendo (Feb 3, 2021)

there is other person I have been reading about that GoldenEye remake need to have Far Cry disc to patch the GoldenEye on ps4. He still working on the final stage  but it look pretty cool til Rare leak come to this it look pretty huge remastered lot of smoothing textures and character that you can finally say who that character is LOL. Hope Microsoft make deal with Nintendo give the Rare back to Nintendo or share at least as they sign on agreement


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

Those original dkc games from rare are classic.


----------



## nemwolf (Feb 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Those original dkc games from rare are classic.


They have aged like fine wine and will continue to be great


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> kinda looks ugly for a 360 game:
> 
> View attachment 244751


you really did not just say this right?

you do know this is an N64 game port with new textures, models and that basically will look the same, just slightly better than the n64.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> you really did not just say this right?
> 
> you do know this is an N64 game port with new textures, models and that basically will look the same, just slightly better than the n64.


Says hd remake in op.


----------



## nemwolf (Feb 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Says hd remake in op.


all HD means is that it is in 720p+


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

Still looks ugly


----------



## nemwolf (Feb 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Still looks ugly


guess you forgot the fact that it was originally a Nintendo 64 game that had textures replaced. It is also a closed beta


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

Like I said, it doesn't say port.  It says hd remake.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm not the only person who commented on that too.


----------



## nemwolf (Feb 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Like I said, it doesn't say port.  It says hd remake.





godreborn said:


> Like I said, it doesn't say port.  It says hd remake.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'm not the only person who commented on that too.


nowhere does it call it a "remake" in the OP it says remaster


----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

nemwolf said:


> nowhere does it call it a "remake" in the OP it says remaster


Wrong.  You didn't read it.


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Says hd remake in op.


Omg hd textures on the same game.

Havent you seen perfect dark hd remake.

They basically update the textures but it still looks like an n64 game but......

In hd.


----------



## nemwolf (Feb 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Wrong.  You didn't read it.


The title says remaster and even calls it a remaster once. they called it a remake once in the OP


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

The description says An archive of the Xbox Live Arcade HD remake of GoldenEye 007

The word remake is incorrect and HD doesn't mean what some people think it does like someone else said just 720p but it's the same engine with better textures. A remake like Final Fantasy 7 remake is where they make the game from the ground up and it takes years to make and costs millions to make. This was never a remake so the description is incorrect.


----------



## Milenko (Feb 3, 2021)

Is it the source code or just a build


----------



## nemwolf (Feb 3, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Is it the source code or just a build


the leak is a fully working build that will worked on a modded xbox 360 or Xenia emulator


----------



## Milenko (Feb 3, 2021)

Was hoping it was source so it could be ported


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

nemwolf said:


> They have aged like fine wine and will continue to be great


I see you are a man of culture


----------



## Darkworld92 (Feb 4, 2021)

hopefully someone leaks a Wii build with wiimote support.. jk I know it won't happen


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2021)

Not given it a spin (no working JTAG/RGH right now) and judging by comments I will be sticking with the XBLA Perfect Dark (nicer graphics, controls had some thought put into then even if they are still limited, bots in multiplayer, multiplayer generally better) but still good to see.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Not given it a spin (no working JTAG/RGH right now) and judging by comments I will be sticking with the XBLA Perfect Dark (nicer graphics, controls had some thought put into then even if they are still limited, bots in multiplayer, multiplayer generally better) but still good to see.


You can get free "Xenia" 360 emulator on pc and play it. Works great.


----------



## ElConsolero (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> You can get free "Xenia" 360 emulator on pc and play it. Works great.



My laptop isnt powerful enough to emulate X360 and I would prefer to play at original hardware....


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

ElConsolero said:


> My laptop isnt powerful enough to emulate X360 and I would prefer to play at original hardware....


Search on ebay or online for a RGH/Jtag xbox360, and buy you one then.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2021)

ElConsolero said:


> My laptop isnt powerful enough to emulate X360 and I would prefer to play at original hardware....



same as mine.  I can't play most things on my laptop unless it's many years old (steam).  that photo I took was from the actual system.  I'm not saying that textures are ugly, but the colors themselves are.  greys and light browns are bad.


----------



## ElConsolero (Feb 4, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Not given it a spin (no working JTAG/RGH right now)





BigOnYa said:


> Search on ebay or online for a RGH/Jtag xbox360,



Oh, I already own a RGH X360 with 1TB HDD for a couple of years. 

So, the game is running on a none dev- X360 console or not? - referring to the post above....


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2021)

ElConsolero said:


> Oh, I already own a RGH X360 with 1TB HDD for a couple of years.
> 
> So, the game is running on a none dev- X360 console or not? - referring to the post above....



yes, just go into file manager and select the default.xex.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

ElConsolero said:


> Oh, I already own a RGH X360 with 1TB HDD for a couple of years.


Then yes will play fine on this...Just copy folder to HDD or thumb drive, and play with the default.xex file


----------



## notimp (Feb 4, 2021)

PSA (!)

If you play it on xenia make _sure_ that you set log level in the xenia config file to 0 (errors only), I just lost 12 hours of progress on Red Dead Redemption, because the log file balloons on its default setting - and by that I mean - it grew to 60GB and prevented that saves would be stored normally, because it occupied every last bit on my SSD.

So set it to 0 _now_.

Other things to set in the config file (imho):

Full screen always on.
Language (optional)
license mask to 1 (Makes sure that if you install Perfect Dark f.e. the entire game is unlocked)
Input to xinput (important, otherwise your Xbox controller on PC might be detected as Player 2 (keyboard becoming player 1) which leads to issues with some games refusing to launch because of an Xbox profile missing)

If you want to launch the game directly from a shortcut on your desktop, send a shortcut to where your xenia exe is located to your desktop, edit its settings and add space followed by "path to game file" in the path field, after the path to your xenia exe.

so

"path to xenia exe" "path to game file"

With the quotation marks.

That should be it, unless I'm missing something.. 

Oh, yes and I just found out that my PC (Ryzen 3700X) can run Red Dead Redemption (Xbox 360) in emulation, so thats neat. 

edit:

Oh, and vsync off - IF you want to run Red Dead Redemption. In that game, thats the fix for stuttering loads (cut scene streaming).


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

I wonder if there is a way to port this, say to the switch, now it's been released, or is the actually source code required to port?
 Or can the source code be extracted somehow from the release?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I wonder if there is a way to port this, say to the switch, now it's been released, or is the actually source code required to port?


Maybe if someone reverse engineers the code.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I wonder if there is a way to port this, say to the switch, now it's been released, or is the actually source code required to port?
> Or can the source code be extracted somehow from the release?



doubtful, you can't get the source code from a release unless it's included.  someone would probably have to reverse engineer it.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

So would have been a better "Leak" if the source code was released too. Oh well, one can only dream. I can play orig on retroarch O/C switch but be nice see it ported with the improved graphics/ gameplay.


----------



## gazman2003 (Feb 6, 2021)

I just get a black screen when I load this through my jtag xbox360 via external hard drive. Any one have an idea why ?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 6, 2021)

gazman2003 said:


> I just get a black screen when I load this through my jtag xbox360 via external hard drive. Any one have an idea why ?


Corruption?  There are thousands of files.  Worked fine for me on external.


----------



## wiiztec (Apr 11, 2021)

Any way to run this on switch?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 11, 2021)

wiiztec said:


> Any way to run this on switch?



doubtful.


----------

